
Fearing Big Election Loss, China Goes on Offensive in Hong Kong - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-20/fearing-big-election-loss-china-goes-on-offensive-in-hong-kong
======
mytailorisrich
Not 'China' but the central government.

Obviously they are using the incorrect terms on purpose every time...

